# Does anyone have a HPI Sprint2 Sport?



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

As the question says, Does anyone have a HPI Sprint2 Sport? 
How do you like them if you do?
Lynn


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Does anyone here run these at your local track or bash them around to have any knowledge of them?
I find it hard to believe that no one here runs or bashes these.
Lynn


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I had one. I used it for a while then the kid used it after I upgraded to a nicer car. Then I sold it. The guy I sold it to still races it. This car has been in the wall and generally smashed around a race track and never broke a part. I did strip one spur gear. Also if you run outside the belts and pullys will pick up stones. keep them clean or it will destroy the belts.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the input.
I will be looking into one, I may get the Sport Flux if we can swing it.
Lynn


----------



## Moose69 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have one that I was racing in vta class once i learned how to drive I felt I needed somting that had more adjestment to make it handel a little bit better. The ball cup kept poping off when i hit stuff other than that the car seemed to be real durible. If running on carpet keep the gear clean. other than that the car seemed good for beginner.


----------

